# Brother embroidery machine won't cut thread



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a brother be-901 embroidery machine. The machine will not cut thread. I have adjusted the knifes as recommended on the technical support website. This didn't work. I then replaced both the fixed and moving knife. Problem still not fixed. Any ideas?


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Check you thread tensions. Too loose and trimming becomes a problem.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

look at the actuator for the lower knife. Make sure it is working. Put some oil on it if needed. On an SWF it is a solenoid on the back of the machine.


----------



## sportmarty (Jul 6, 2008)

can you shed a little light on what led up to the issue? We have three of those machines and each time it has been a different reason for the same problem. The actuator sticking and losing timing is the most common however one of our machines lost a nut to the thread holder. another time it was a bent holder... all of the fixes were done with lubricant, a replacement nut which is probably in the spare parts kit you should have or a little bit of persistent bending. I have found the Brother single heads to be almost bullet proof and the simplest solution is usually the right one.


----------

